# RIP Tom Laughlin/Billy Jack



## Stickgrappler (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/in-memory-of-tom-billy-jack-laughlin.html

It is with sadness I report the passing of "Billy Jack"

RIP Tom Laughlin


----------



## Tames D (Dec 15, 2013)

.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 15, 2013)

.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 15, 2013)

.


----------



## DennisBreene (Dec 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Instructor (Dec 16, 2013)

.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 16, 2013)

.


----------

